#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Soulful Seoul (before MERS)

## katie23

Went to Seoul for a few days last May to meet up with a friend from the US. Friend was coming over for a conference and she wanted to see me, since it's been ages.  She offered me free room and board.  :Smile:  I said I would go if I will be able to get promo flights.  Luckily, I got discounted tickets, so off to Seoul I went!

Flight landed in the evening

----------


## katie23

This was in early May and there were lots of signs about Ebola.  No signs about MERS, though.



The plane landed at a gate far from the immigration area, so we had to take the shuttle train.  Here are some peeps waiting for the shuttle.

----------


## katie23

Lots of tourists landed at that time, so lines were long at passport control.



I know that immigration areas are no-camera zones, but whatever... 



I only saw a few backpackers, unlike in SEA. Probably because they know that Korea is pricey.  Korea wasn't really in my bucket list of places to visit, since I know that it's too expensive for my budget.  But my friend offered to help, so it wasn't too bad.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

After almost an hour, I went down to the basement level to get to the trains.  There are 2 trains from the Incheon airport - the express train and the all-stop train.  I took the all-stop since I needed to get off at one of its stations.  

[/IMG]

Waiting for the airport train





These pics were taken using a phone. My phone doesn't like bright lights.  :Sad:

----------


## katie23

It was past 10 pm already, so some ppl were already sleepy



More shots inside the train



There was a Korean Airlines flight attendant... I think this was a different train ride, though

----------


## katie23

Korean currency.  1000 won is approx 1 USD

----------


## katie23

Some ads at the metro station



This station had a huge waiting area

----------


## katie23

I used the single journey ticket for the airport train, and the T-money card for the metro.  You can buy the latter at convenience stores like 7/11 and GS25.



What I liked about Seoul is that there are vicinity maps everywhere.  You won't get lost as a tourist.

----------


## katie23

Some sights on the way to Gyeongbokgung Palace. 



There's a statue of a King, but I didn't really notice it then.  It was raining a bit and I was in a hurry to get to the palace.  I didn't have an umbrella but I wore a hooded sweater, so it was okay.

----------


## katie23

I'm not sure if this is the National Folk Museum or the Sejong Center for Performing Arts


There was a big event from Kia motors at that time. (the one with the red banner) There were loudspeakers and there were some singers performing.

----------


## katie23

Walking towards Gyeongbokgung Palace



There was a bazaar on the other side of the street. Didn't go there, though.

----------


## katie23

Korean Museum of Contemporary History.  Went here after I did the Palace tour.



Still going to the Palace

----------


## katie23

The Gwanghamun gate of the Palace

----------


## kingwilly

I visited that palace in Jan, they keep it in good condition. I love historical places like that. No rain in Jan, but damn it was cold.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Thanks for your trip advice. Wife and friends had a great time!

----------


## katie23

@Willy: yeah, the palaces are in very good condition.  The other palace that I visited was also very nice.  Re: the weather, it was okay.  It only rained one day among the days that I was there.  The temps when I visited were in the 20s, which were a welcome relief since it was the midst of summer here then.  

@Davis: You're welcome.  :Smile:  Glad to be of help. Good to know that your wife & co. enjoyed their trip.

I'll try to add more to this thread when time and internet allows.  My net is acting up because of the rains.

----------


## BobR

Thanks, I think I'll visit Seoul.    I'll go on one of the Chinese airlines like China Eastern and take advantage of their visa free 72 hour layover policy to spend a couple of days in Shanghai on the way back.

----------


## hallelujah

I've always thought Seoul was soulless and depressing and the OP's pics do nothing but reinforce that point. A bland, grey country populated by people of the same persuasion. 

Do yourself a favour and go to Japan if you're intent on heading up that way.

----------


## katie23

More pics for now.  Was busy the past few days and my internet was &^%. 

View from the palace gate


Tourists waiting to cross the street to get to the palace

----------


## katie23

@BobR - I think Seoul would be interesting for a few days trip. Maybe you can go to Busan too? BLD made a good thread about his Seoul-Busan-Japan trip. It may give  you more ideas.

@hallelujah - I think any city would look gray and depressing if it was rainy or cloudy.  During my second day of touring, it was sunny, so the scenes are prettier. I wouldn't say Seoul was soulless; I found it interesting and most of the people I encountered (on the streets, etc) were helpful, although not very friendly.  IMO, Seoul is a bit like Singapore - clean, efficient and expensive!

----------


## katie23

Once you enter the main gate, there's a courtyard.





Many tourists that weekend, even if it was raining.  Admission price is 3$.

----------


## katie23

I saw these girls wearing the hanbok (traditional dress). They were posing for pics, and I snapped a couple too.





There was quite a number wearing traditional clothes as there was a "Royal Court Culture Festival" during that time.
I just hope these ppl don't visit teakdoor and see their faces here. :-P

----------


## katie23

Armed with my ticket, it's time to enter the palace

----------


## BaitongBoy

Cheers, Katie...Spent a year in various places in Korea, particularly Pohang City, home of Posco Steel, which was quite nice...

----------


## katie23

More palace pics



Once you enter the main gate, there are 2 other gates before you reach the main throne room. 



There are free guided tours. I didn't take the guided tour, though. It's good to visit this palace during the afternoon because there's a "changing of the guards" at around 3pm.

----------


## katie23

The side halls of the palace





The white "spots" are raindrops on the camera lens, I think.  I used a small P&S camera at this time.

----------


## katie23

@ BaitongBoy: cheers! An yeong ha se yo? :-) 
Those are the only words I know in Korean, aside from "ad-ja, ad-ja!" I got them from watching Korean soaps some years ago. lol

----------


## katie23

An inner gate before you reach the main throne hall



The main throne hall



Photobucket is undergoing maintenance, so it says.  More pics of palaces and gurls later, when time and internet allows. I felt such a perv sometimes. lol

----------


## katie23

Description of the throne hall (the pic above)



More girls in hanbok



Wanted to take a pic of this girl but she walked too fast (or I was too slow, lol)

----------


## katie23

Saw (and heard) an English tour group and joined them for a bit.  I think they were Singaporeans.  I don't know if this was the free tour.  



According to the lady guide, these structures at the side symbolize guards (or spirit guards) for the king or royal family.



Still according to the guide, she said this was a good spot to take a pic of the palace because of the angle and the mountains in the background.  Good luck or good feng shui, she said.

----------


## katie23

Approached the throne hall and took pics



Even the sides of the stairs are painted

----------


## katie23

Interior of the throne hall. That's the podium for the king.

----------


## katie23

More palace pics

The interior ceiling of the main throne hall



Exterior ceiling

----------


## katie23

Some ppl in raincoats



Some seniors on a day out

----------


## katie23

There's a man-made lake inside the palace grounds

----------


## katie23

I saw this group of friends about to do a photo shoot

----------


## katie23

I liked the colorful costumes

----------


## katie23

Saw these peeps watching the photo shoot as well

----------


## katie23

Ready for the photo shoot!







More costumes and city pics later.  :Smile:

----------

